# Should i ceramic coat my wheels?



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Hey guys, 

I've just bought a brand new set of alloys and was wondering whether i should ceramic coat them? 

I've never use a ceramic before. 

I do have a jar of 'AMMO Gelee' that i could use as well, do you think i could use this on top of the ceramic? 

Also can you use fallout style wheel cleaners on ceramic coated wheels? 

Finally what ceramic coating's do you recommend? 

Cheers
E


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

Yes ceramic, yes you can use fall out remover on them and all should be safe. Gyeon, carpro or Gtechniq &#55357;&#56396;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Perfect opportunity to coat them :thumb:

You should find that there is less need for a dedicated wheel cleaner and that a wash shampoo will do the trick. Every few washes I use bilt hamber autowheels on my coated wheels without any issue or obvious deterioration of the coating.

I've only used the feynlab coating which I've been pleased with but not able to make any comparisons.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

If you have never ceramic cated now is a perfect time to learn, my first ceramic coating was on a brand new set of alloys.

I used a panel wipe to clean them and then applied G5, did faces and barrels then toped with Raceglaze wheel sealant


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

I had C5 on my wheels 3 years ago and wasnt impressed so I've been using poorboys wheel wax since. Twice a year application and the dirt/dust just falls off when I pressure wash.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Which one is the best performing easiest to apply? I'm currently looking at Gyeon Q2 but its putting me off with the 14 day cure time


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

I fancy trying this one maybe next year.
https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/gyeon-q2-rim-coating


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Eturty said:


> Which one is the best performing easiest to apply? I'm currently looking at Gyeon Q2 but its putting me off with the 14 day cure time


Not sure anyone can answer what's the best, too many to try.
C5 is very effective, a lot on here use it too. Easy to apply if you don't phaff about applying and wiping off. Prep is everything. :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

RS3 said:


> I had C5 on my wheels 3 years ago and wasnt impressed so I've been using poorboys wheel wax since. Twice a year application and the dirt/dust just falls off when I pressure wash.


Surprised at this. I found it to make next to no difference despite applying 3 coats of it. Smelt great and left a nice shine of course.

No competition for ceramic coated wheels imo.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

RS3 said:


> I had C5 on my wheels 3 years ago and wasnt impressed so I've been using poorboys wheel wax since. Twice a year application and the dirt/dust just falls off when I pressure wash.


C5 is proven to be effective and would be more effective than a wax I would imagine it wasnt applied properly


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I have used C5 previously and found it to be good but having recently coated my wheels in Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels I found it an easier coating to use.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Rian said:


> C5 is proven to be effective and would be more effective than a wax I would imagine it wasnt applied properly


I agree Rian, no telling exactly why he had no satisfaction. Applying three coats I find is a complete waste of time.
I am going to give up writing replies to this, how many times has this had so many replies.
Wipe it on and crack on then wipe it off a couple of mins later, never Buff off. People also appear to think it's a paint.
I am unable to state it is the best, just know it works well and very easy to use. Its the wheel prep that I do hate with the painted wheels .... as you know too.:thumb:


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

In a word, yes

C5 is the one I've used too - not hard to apply (do one wheel at a time, then wipe off excess before moving onto the next), and if the wheels are fresh and sat indoors at the moment (and out of the elements), then now is the perfect time! The other advantage of C5 is you can use the leftover on your paintwork or even plastics to protect all of them.


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

I have done this on my previews two car, one new one used

I still used shampoo,fallout and tar and glue,then panel wipe clean

I did one wheel at at time

I tried C5 first on the first set and was good stuff

I have used KKD E revolve on these later wheels and its great stuff,i only need to use a shampoo in a spray bottle and they come clean,no more need to fallout on my wheels 

Dave


----------



## klitoni (Feb 2, 2011)

Can i use a cheap ceramic coating like this one for the wheels ?
I did spend too much money on new wheels and coilovers lol


----------



## Dubsounds (Jun 12, 2008)

rojer386 said:


> I have used C5 previously and found it to be good but having recently coated my wheels in Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels I found it an easier coating to use.


I've thought (by the description, price tag, quantity, etc) that carbon collective rim coat was a rebranded C5. But maybe I've made a wrong assumption... 
Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Simply 
YES.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Ask for help and advise, gets it and not one "thanks".:buffer:


----------

